# Height.



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

*How tall are you?*​
Midget. 20.34%5ft 2in - 5ft 4in 111.88%5ft 5in - 5ft 7in 6811.60%5ft 8in - 5ft 10in 18030.72%5ft 11in - 6ft 1in 17129.18%6ft 2 - 6ft 4 in 12721.67%Lurch from the Addams family274.61%


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It would be interesting to see how tall everyone on here is. You can see the build of a lot of us on here from our avatars but you can never tell how tall people are from them!

I'm 5ft 9 and my training partner is 6ft 4. He reckons its easier for us smaller guys to put on muscle as we have a shorter distance to move the weight.

Thoughts? :confused1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/80340-how-tall-you.html

I'm 6ft, it is easier for shorter people to get noticeable results, but I think a taller, filled out person looks better than a smaller, stockier person, even if it's a bt more work.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Your mate's wrong - smaller guys have to put on proportionally less muscle volume to look big, so they look bigger sooner... :thumb:

I'm 6 ft BTW and effectively 137 kg/300 lbs.


----------



## Concrete (Nov 19, 2009)

MillionG said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/80340-how-tall-you.html
> 
> I'm 6ft, it is easier for shorter people to get noticeable results, but I think a taller, filled out person looks better than a smaller, stockier person, even if it's a bt more work.


I promise you that it doesn't feel easier (5ft6 and proud of being a short-ar$e)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm a touch under 5'9''


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> i'm a touch under 5'9''


SIDEWAYS...U huge FOOKER!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Concrete said:


> I promise you that it doesn't feel easier (5ft6 and proud of being a short-ar$e)


Made any gains lately? :wink:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> SIDEWAYS...U huge FOOKER!


lmao i wish mate,you've met me in real life now,you know i am not as big as people seem to think i am lol



Hamster said:


> You mean your 5'8 but ashamed of it, so bump it up to 5'9 :laugh:


hoy stop picking on me :crying:

I'm actually a tiny squidge over 5'8 3/4 but not quite 5'9'',i seem to be like the shortest guy in any of the class 2's i have stood in lol


----------



## Concrete (Nov 19, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Made any gains lately? :wink:


Guess!

Got a bit stuck. Just stuffing my face full of good stuff.


----------



## Concrete (Nov 19, 2009)

weeman said:


> I'm actually a tiny squidge over 5'8 3/4 but not quite 5'9'',i seem to be like the shortest guy in any of the class 2's i have stood in lol


It's a bit of a cheek to call yourself weeman. You're seriously built and average British bloke's height! You're giving me a complex!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> lmao i wish mate,you've met me in real life now,you know i am not as big as people seem to think i am lol
> 
> *...ok..if u say so...*
> 
> ...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol weeman is actually the name of my old dog,it was part of an old username i used on forums years ago and it ended up sticking and everyone seems to call me it now lol Can always tell the people from the forums who are supporting me at the shows as they shout 'cmon weeman' instead of my real name,it can be a bit psychologically damaging hearing it onstage tho when your trying to look as big as possible an everyone is shouting weeman at you:lol: :lol:


----------



## Concrete (Nov 19, 2009)

weeman said:


> lol weeman is actually the name of my old dog,it was part of an old username i used on forums years ago and it ended up sticking and everyone seems to call me it now lol Can always tell the people from the forums who are supporting me at the shows as they shout 'cmon weeman' instead of my real name,it can be a bit psychologically damaging hearing it onstage tho when your trying to look as big as possible an everyone is shouting weeman at you:lol: :lol:


There's feck all wee about you, mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Concrete said:


> There's feck all wee about you, mate. :thumbup1:


there actually it is,but luckily its hidden by posing trunks most of the time :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> there actually it is,but luckily its hidden by posing trunks most of the time :lol:


Birthmark?


----------



## Concrete (Nov 19, 2009)

weeman said:


> there actually it is,but luckily its hidden by posing trunks most of the time :lol:


And modest with it, eh? :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> Birthmark?


actually there is one lol



Concrete said:


> And modest with it, eh? :thumbup1:


no no,just accepting the harsh reality lolol


----------



## tint2000 (Nov 21, 2009)

im 5 ft 6 and proud haha respect to all the short ****s out there!!!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

6ft 2 :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tint2000 said:


> im 5 ft 6 and proud haha respect to all the short ****s out there!!!


 LOL

I'll be in that bracket at 5:8 :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm 5'5" just lol


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

5'8 and a bit, 5'9 if ive slept for about 16 hours hahaha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like 5:8-5:10 is average

I am Mr. average then(amongst others)


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm 6' 3'' tall and used to think I was quite tall but the young lads these days are towering over me anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm a touch under 6'7"

so yeah 6'6" :lol: :lol:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

6ft4 for me


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I'm 5ft 9 and my training partner is 6ft 4. He reckons its easier for us smaller guys to put on muscle as we have a shorter distance to move the weight.
> 
> Thoughts? :confused1:


Dunno about the gaining muscle part but those Olympic lifters aren't exactly lanky. Power-weight ratio must kick in somewhere.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

pudj said:


> I'm 6' 3'' tall and used to think I was quite tall but the young lads these days are towering over me anyone else noticed this?


I agree with that, i'm six four but wouldn't count meself as tall, just about average these days.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree pudj, i'm 6' 2" and i feel short sometimes compared to these young lads.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

5 11


----------



## Lawrencium (Jan 2, 2010)

6' 3

I swear it is a little harder for a taller gentleman to lift as much as a smaller one.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im tad under 5'11, wish i was 6' +


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

im a cloud penetrating 5ft7 (and a bit)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

6"2 - 189cm.

Wouldnt mind a little more height but hell I'm only just starting to full out my current height!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

weeman said:


> lmao i wish mate,you've met me in real life now,you know i am not as big as people seem to think i am lol
> 
> hoy stop picking on me :crying:
> 
> I'm actually a tiny squidge over 5'8 3/4 but not quite 5'9'',i seem to be like the shortest guy in any of the class 2's i have stood in lol


LOL not for long mate, you are an inch taller than me...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I was measured in hospital other day..

Dude was adamant I was a tad under 6ft LMFAO

Shows you state of NHS

Im prob 5'10" at best


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

5feet 8ish:lol:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Im around 5'8 but would like to be a few inches taller lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

5"11 here


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

5ft 11! 

Pretty tall for a girl!  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

RedKola said:


> 5ft 11!
> 
> Pretty tall for a girl!  :lol:


 :lol: jealous.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RedKola said:


> 5ft 11!
> 
> Pretty tall for a girl!  :lol:


It is!

Are u taller than Rams?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

weeman said:


> there actually it is,but luckily its hidden by posing trunks most of the time :lol:


Piles ?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

5ft 8. Thank god for high heels I say, can't stand being short.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

DB said:


> It is!
> 
> Are u taller than Rams?


We are around the same height.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> 5ft 8. Thank god for high heels I say, can't stand being short.


It's not fun being tall! :sad:

Be glad you are a short @rse! LMAO! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

RedKola said:


> It's not fun being tall! :sad:
> 
> Be glad you are a short @rse! LMAO! :lol: :thumb:


 :tt2: Says the amazon with legs a mile long. :lol:


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

im 5ft 11" thank god i took my height from my dad as my mum is 4ft 11:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> :tt2: Says the amazon with legs a mile long. :lol:


I could do with being minus a few inches so I didn't look like a big tranny when wearing heals! PMSL :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

5'6"


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

6ft2


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

6ft2


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

5"11 here


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

welshflame said:


> 5"11 here


 Is that you in your pic mate?

Looking great :thumb:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

GHS said:


> Is that you in your pic mate?
> 
> Looking great :thumb:


hey dude. haha no its not me, i wish it was. im working towards it big time though and id say im about 50% on the way there to achieving it  .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

6ft dead. Quite happy with that.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

6ft 3" myself

I don't mind being tall but 20" arms don't look impressive on tall people!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RedKola said:


> I could do with being minus a few inches so I didn't look like a big tranny when wearing heals! PMSL :lol:


My girlfiend is 5ft 11 and generally doesn't wear heels when she's with me, i'm only 5ft 9. 

She does have 34 inch legs too which make her look extra tall!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Im prob 5'10" at best


Wide or tall? :lol:


----------



## Chris17 (Sep 1, 2009)

6'3 and I'm only 16  thats probably me done though.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an average 5'10 (have short legs for my height though...about 29-30 inside leg).


----------



## junior (Jan 12, 2008)

I got measured 5"7 at the doctor but 5"8 at police station so will stick at the 5"8 as they always right:rolleyes:

junior


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I'm 5ft 9 and my training partner is 6ft 4. He reckons its easier for us smaller guys to put on muscle as we have a shorter distance to move the weight.
> 
> Thoughts? :confused1:


not really.

Theorectically it should be easier to lift relativly heavier weights due to the smaller range of movement, Adding muscle mass is the same for everyone (Give or take) no matter what your height. But adding a stone of muscle on a 5' frame will look like a hell of alot more than adding the same on a 6'frame assuming the proportions of the 2 guys are the same.

Im between 6'3" and 6'4" depending on how much squatting im doing, what time of day it is and if ive had my back done.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm 5ft 9in


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> not really.
> 
> Theorectically it should be easier to lift relativly heavier weights due to the smaller range of movement, Adding muscle mass is the same for everyone (Give or take) no matter what your height. But adding a stone of muscle on a 5' frame will look like a hell of alot more than adding the same on a 6'frame assuming the proportions of the 2 guys are the same.
> 
> Im between 6'3" and 6'4" depending on how much squatting im doing, what time of day it is and if ive had my back done.


Agree theorectically putting on muscle should be the same. But will needs loads more to look the same though. I mean there are pics of me on here weighing 88/89kg's and I look sick but others 5"6 at that weight can look awesome.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

5ft 11 and a half!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nathrakh said:


> Just an average 5'10 (have short legs for my height though...about 29-30 inside leg).


LMAO I'm the opposite....

5ft 2 with 32" leg haha :tongue:

Being short is awesome.... airplane seats are big, and no matter how tall/short your date you can still wear heels :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO I'm the opposite....
> 
> 5ft 2 with 32" leg haha :tongue:
> 
> *Being short is awesome.... airplane seats are big, and no matter how tall/short your date you can still wear heels* :thumb:


I wish i was a tad shorter, most the heels these days are so ridiculously high if i wear them im like 6ft 5.....damn it! :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> I wish i was a tad shorter, *most the heels these days are so ridiculously high* if i wear them im like 6ft 5.....damn it! :cursing:


I know and I love 'em! :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I know and I love 'em! :thumb:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have just bought Fivos a lovely pair of heels for Valentines Day :thumb:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Im 5'8". I really don't get this that the average male is 5'9". Most people appear over 6 foot.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

5"5

with short arms and shortish legs.

Call me fcuking frodo


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Im 5'8". I really don't get this that the average male is 5'9". Most people appear over 6 foot.


Really? Maybe you just notice taller people more?

Would be interesting to see conclusive study done of peoples age and height now. Maybe see if younger generation is getting taller or things are the same?


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

im about a quarter of an inch short of 6ft5, ****es me off man coz its hard to build my legs and calfs at the height


----------



## JC783 (May 19, 2009)

I'm apparantly distinctly average at 5'10"

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

6'0


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

5ft8/9 and 12.7st is average i think.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

gambitbullet said:


> im about a quarter of an inch short of 6ft5, ****es me off man coz its hard to build my legs and calfs at the height


6'4" then 

I feel your pain though pal.. I'm 6'6'' and its just hard to get that dirty bulk on my quads and calves that protrude like some kind of shelf !


----------



## gauntlet (Jun 21, 2008)

a hair under 6'7'' XD


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

im 5'8" and a wee bit!

some wee blokes do look bigger quicker but its just cause the muscle has less length to pack into as taller folk. cause wee folk have smaller lever distance they can sometimes be a lot stronger too!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

gauntlet said:


> a hair under 6'7'' XD


6'6'' then :thumb:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

weeman said:


> i'm a touch under 5'9''


I'm pretty much the same. I don't care though, my looks make up for it


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

6" 3', lost 4 stone of fat so now its time for me to really try and pack the muscle on for summer, im toying with the thought of increasing the supplements the legal sort and the naughty kind!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Desperadodan said:


> I'm pretty much the same. I don't care though, my looks make up for it


Make up for what? A very advantageous height in bodybuilding? I'm tempted to send a complaint to God that I have too much height :thumb:

Nothing compared to you 6' 5"+ers though :lol:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Make up for what? A very advantageous height in bodybuilding? I'm tempted to send a complaint to God that I have too much height :thumb:
> 
> Nothing compared to you 6' 5"+ers though :lol:


I'd rather be taller for Rugby though. Although there are some absolutely fantastic short international players though. Sadly I will never be at that level.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Only 5' 11" but 6.5 stone heavier than before I started training


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just something i have been told! if you are say 5ft 10 then to look as good as somone 5ft 6 inches muscle wize you would have to weigh 32lb more than them (8lb per inch) this goes ip to 11lb per inch for anyone over 6ft (i think) if you add it up it nearly always makes sense?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

5' 7" and 14.5 st......


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

round 2 said:


> Just something i have been told! if you are say 5ft 10 then to look as good as somone 5ft 6 inches muscle wize you would have to weigh 32lb more than them (8lb per inch) this goes ip to 11lb per inch for anyone over 6ft (i think) if you add it up it nearly always makes sense?


You're fvcking kidding me :lol:

So that means to look as good as Dorian Yates (~5' 10") I'd have to weigh...almost 45lbs heavier than him if I (at 6' 2.5") had the genetics he's blessed with and at 260lbs contest weight that would mean 300lbs+ shredded FPMSL!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

5.8


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

haha yeah thats why lou ferrigno and greg kovas didnt ever rule the roost look at the weight difference between lee preist and dorian 60lbs 8 inches.So they about equal.Thats why everyone raves about lee!


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Being short is awesome.... airplane seats are big, and no matter how tall/short your date you can still wear heels :thumb:


haha love that :thumb:

5ft 3 here ... short with even shorter legs... blah.. but i love my shortness it makes me cute shame my mouth usually ends that vision pretty quickly.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

5'9


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

6ft1


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

6'4"


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

\ said:


> Just something i have been told! if you are say 5ft 10 then to look as good as somone 5ft 6 inches muscle wize you would have to weigh 32lb more than them (8lb per inch) this goes ip to 11lb per inch for anyone over 6ft (i think) if you add it up it nearly always makes sense?


Welcome to my world of hell, at 6'6" I have to pack on a fair bit of muscle to look noticably bigger  , but I love being tall still


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

too bloody tall I am discovering ! 5 ft 11 and live in a world of short @rses :-(


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm apparently a midget at 4' 11" :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I'm apparently a midget at 4' 11" :laugh:


we should have had a pic of the two of us training together beks -  d'ya think we looked odd :confused1: although a foot different in height - you're still feckin stronger than me  swings and roundabouts eh :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Still 6'4 and cocky as hell! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Standing at 6ft


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

6 foot even myself. After being in this game its the only time ive ever wished i was an inch or 2 shorter...


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm 5.11.. 6ft with trainers


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

6ft1 and 14 stone but still skinny!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

6ft2 - 95Kg, still skinny.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

6 ft 4 I think it is harder for me on some things but easier on others such as pull easy and push harder ..


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

6'5. pretty **** when the doors of your house are for the average! on the training side, just means i have more length to fill out...couldn't call that a win win.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

6'6........and a half :tongue:

I am Lurch


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Concrete said:


> I promise you that it doesn't feel easier (5ft6 and proud of being a short-ar$e)


And what would be your basis of comparison for that? When you used to be 6'4 and trained perhaps?


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

5'8 would have loved to be about 6'2 :sad:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Just shy of 5ft10... average height by the looks of it... heres an interesting question for others my height

When you are out and about in the day time, say round the shopping mall.. do you find you're one of the taller ones?

But if and when you go out clubbing, everyone seems to be really tall!?

What is this wizardary


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I'm 6ft 1 and around 16 stone.

Speaking to guys who are around the 5ft 6 to 5ft 10 bracket and they appear much fuller than me but are usually a good stone lighter.

To get the fuller look at my height I reckon I'd need to be 17st plus ....


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Just shy of 5ft10... average height by the looks of it... heres an interesting question for others my height
> 
> When you are out and about in the day time, say round the shopping mall.. do you find you're one of the taller ones?
> 
> ...


Girls go shopping, men go boozing :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Girls go shopping, men go boozing :thumbup1:


no the girls are taller as well, like monsters seriously


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

6' 2" quite long arms means they have to be at east 18" to look moderately impressive.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> SIDEWAYS...U huge FOOKER!


u should have also added nohomo to that comment dude

lol just kiddin


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

5"8......and a half


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

5.6 and a half the half makes all the difference


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

5 ft 9


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Pretty sure i used to be 5'8 but measured myself again a few months ago and turns out I'm closer to 5'7  Is it possible that heavy squatting could lose me half an inch of height in 2 years? lol


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

6ft2and a bit - was almost 6ft3 but seem to have lost an inch! LoL


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

6ft 5 / 20st 5 last time I weighed in


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm a little old woman of 5'3" and dreading age making me shrink!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

6`2


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I'm 6ft 1 and around 16 stone.
> 
> Speaking to guys who are around the 5ft 6 to 5ft 10 bracket and they appear much fuller than me but are usually a good stone lighter.
> 
> To get the fuller look at my height I reckon I'd need to be 17st plus ....


Im 6'4 and this comment depreses me haha, 17 stone seems a long way away!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Dorian Gray said:


> Im 6'4 and this comment depreses me haha, 17 stone seems a long way away!


Forget about it, Im 6ft 3" and 17st 2 (just over 109kg) at the moment - to look big IMO you need to be more like 19 stone... Now how depressing is that :tongue:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

6ft 2, 16st 5 :thumb:


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

why has some one pulled up 2 old polls about height? :confused1:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

6'4" ~16.5 stone.

And agree with being this height you need to be a good 19-20 stone to be 'big'.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

6'1" and 16 stone.

Some of you guys on this last page are proper tall!!

6'4" is massive isn't it!!??


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

6'2" and totally ****ed off after reading these posts :death:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gah...am I still the only midget? :lol:


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

6'3" was always a skinny runt up untill my late 20's. Im now 35 and starting to fill out....always wished i was a few inches shorter as they make the better bodybuilders


----------



## medicalstudent (Oct 31, 2013)

im about 5 '10. hope i grow atleast another inch. im 18 and much smaller than all my friends lol


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Gah...am I still the only midget? :lol:


Does this thread receive annual bumps?

I'm a fellow midget at 5'10 :crying:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

5'9 15stone lol wish I was taller.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ragnar said:


> Does this thread receive annual bumps?
> 
> I'm a fellow midget at 5'10 :crying:


Hardly a midget - at least your height is on the poll


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> Does this thread receive annual bumps?
> 
> I'm a fellow midget at 5'10 :crying:


5'10" is far from midget mate! it's bang on average for the UK I think......

back to poll - think I am 6ft 1/2"


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

5ft 11 (and a half)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

BBing the sport for midgets


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm 5'8 and I like it, but there are of course days I wish I was taller..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

blackfairie said:


> I'm 5'8 and I like it, but there are of course days I wish I was taller..


Everyday?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

im 5"9 :crying:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

6ft 2" of pure blue eyed delight :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

5'6" and 204 lbs


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

lol, thankfully no.. but when i'm around my best friend who is over 6ft I do feel a little like a hobbit.


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

6'6" my nickname in school actually was Lurch...


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm 183.5 cm so a shade over 6ft


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

6 FEET 5 of pure unadulterated bald, hairy shouldered manliness.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

lol I'm lurch from the Addmms Family haha


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

6ft for me. All this talk of shorter guys looking more muscly, I wish I was 6ft 2", I think that's perfectly height.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Gah...am I still the only midget? :lol:


Noooo... 5ft 2, as you know.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

5ft 10in


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

5ft 11.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

6ft.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

6'3 great height but calves and arms look so skinny.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> 7ft 8"
> 
> Feelsbadman. I have to wear canoes as shoes.


at 9 stone? dear god... 

anyway im 5'9  wish i was 6'1+.. damn mum and dad, midgets!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Noooo... 5ft 2, as you know.


Midget

I say that, safe in the knowledge that I'm at least a 1000km away from you and @Beklet, as I reckon you'd both kick me in the ankles until I lay dying on the ground. 

Kiss kiss!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Same mate wish I was 6'1" like the god.. Manlet mode at 5'9" too.


fair enough and give me some likes u bastard.. thought we were friends!.. on the internet!!  :laugh:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Merkleman said:


>


Lol!!


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

DuncRx7 said:


> 6'3 great height but calves and arms look so skinny.


Same for me

6ft 2 @ 87kg


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Im in the Lurch category haha I thought being over 6ft 4 was acceptable these days? I'm 6 ft 5 and know a few lads who are the same and a little more!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

6'1.

Think my quads are about 10 inches bigger than my calves, fu*kers just won't grow.


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm 18 and 6 foot 3"


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Midget
> 
> I say that, safe in the knowledge that I'm at least a 1000km away from you and @Beklet, as I reckon you'd both kick me in the ankles until I lay dying on the ground.
> 
> Kiss kiss!


Pffft...I've been doing well at Taekwondo and could probably kneecap you...and WGT is in June so I won't be that far away.... :devil2:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

5ft fvcking 4 maybe 5ft5 if I've slept long enough haha


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> 5ft fvcking 4 maybe 5ft5 if I've slept long enough haha


Watch out for them growth plates closing


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Watch out for them growth plates closing


Haha


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> Haha


How's your bike ride going anyway mate? How much size you put on? You should start up another journal, I'd be interested in how it's going, if anyone flames you just keep reporting them till they stop.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Midget
> 
> I say that, safe in the knowledge that I'm at least a 1000km away from you and @Beklet, as I reckon you'd both kick me in the ankles until I lay dying on the ground.
> 
> Kiss kiss!


But a very lovable midget, so its all good!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

6 ft 2 - tall enough to make buying nice clothes and shoes a pain. It also makes weight gain a ****er - I'm twelve kg up in the last 18 months and it's barely noticeable. My goal was 100kg ..... I think that's become 105 now.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

6ft 1


----------



## leedw (Feb 12, 2013)

Im 6'4"+ 100kg id guess 20%BF, I got up to 18 stone once and people still called me skinny

A question to all you tall people I have no problem getting jeans W34" L38" but a jumper that fits in the arms is impossible, I wear a 3-4xl hoody so it gives me a bit extra,

But have never had a jumper fit in the arm.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

leedw said:


> Im 6'4"+ 100kg id guess 20%BF, I got up to 18 stone once and people still called me skinny
> 
> A question to all you tall people I have no problem getting jeans W34" L38" but a jumper that fits in the arms is impossible, I wear a 3-4xl hoody so it gives me a bit extra,
> 
> But have never had a jumper fit in the arm.


M&S do some of their range in an extra long arm - but you need to order loads and return the crap ones as some look terrible.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

leedw said:


> Im 6'4"+ 100kg id guess 20%BF, I got up to 18 stone once and people still called me skinny
> 
> A question to all you tall people I have no problem getting jeans W34" L38" but a jumper that fits in the arms is impossible, I wear a 3-4xl hoody so it gives me a bit extra,
> 
> But have never had a jumper fit in the arm.


Where do you get jeans?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

6'1" 1/2. Noticed a lot of taller people have trouble growing their calves, mine were lagging where I wasn't training them directly, but I started doing calf raises about a month ago and I've added several inches to them, it's like how my arms blew up when I first started lifting.

Sure this has been mentioned already, but it's not that smaller people gain quicker - it's that it takes less time to notice because of the smaller frame. For example, say I give you 2 manequins - one is 5ft, one is 6ft. If I gave you a big bucket of steaks and told you to cover the whole body of each manequin in meat, you're gonna have to use less meat to cover the entire surface area of the smaller one than you would the bigger one.


----------



## leedw (Feb 12, 2013)

MrM said:


> Where do you get jeans?


search the web all over really ebay high and mighty etc the cheap makes seem to be very slim fit and plain in style tho they are getting better, American ebay you can get levi in 34 38. you just have to be willing to send things back

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Jeans-/11483/i.html?_from=R40&_dmd=1&_dcat=11483&Inside%2520Leg=38L&_nkw=tall+fit&_sop=16

http://www.bigtallorder.co.uk/c/4/Jeans.html?cid=4&filter-form-submit=1&searchsort=&perpage=12&p=&pvpv%5B%5D=1549

http://www.highandmighty.co.uk/shop/inside-leg-length-38-in/jeans/menswear/1/_/N-101iZ1ytrfs0/products/show.action?hnid=1688052023&type=cmr&cm_sp=HAM_SS14_PWB-_-JEANS-_-LEG_LENGTH_38


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Being short does make it easier, but not to the extent some people make it out to be, the difference is minimal unless there is a significant height difference. Compare someone that's 5'5 and 6'2 and yes it will be easier, the shorter guy has a considerably smaller frame to fill out. I think it's funny when people say it to people a few inches shorter than them though. My mate used to say it to me (I'm 5'7 and he's 5'10 lol) but I'm also like 8" wider than him lol, so really I have the bigger frame with minimal height difference.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

5'10 and feel short as f!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

5"9


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

6"3


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

5'11"


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Smitch said:


> It would be interesting to see how tall everyone on here is. You can see the build of a lot of us on here from our avatars but you can never tell how tall people are from them!
> 
> I'm 5ft 9 and my training partner is 6ft 4. He reckons its easier for us smaller guys to put on muscle as we have a shorter distance to move the weight.
> 
> Thoughts? :confused1:


i'm 5ft 3 and my training partner is 6ft 3,i find it much easier to put on size than he does,especially the arms and legs...

my whole arms the length of his forearm,his legs are big long gangly feckers :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## louisAn (Sep 20, 2014)

5ft2 woop haha


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> so cute.. can i put you in my cupboard and feed you grapes and rub your belly? :wub:


that would be luffily mate :blush:

if i lived in your cupboard at least my diet would be spot on :thumbup1:

and i do like grapes 

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

louisAn said:


> 5ft2 woop haha


if you ever visit TommyBananas....

don't let him show you his cupboards mate :rolleye:

cheers shaun


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

so many manlets on here

6ft 1 krew checking in.


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

I hate it when tall people make excuses like that. Like with the deadlift they say they have bend down further.. well not really because there arms are longer than shorter guys.

Sometimes there range of motion is a bit further but their muscle insertions are further apart so longer muscles.

I do agree shorter people can have an illusion of looking bigger easier but generally if you want to be really big and really strong, taller is better


----------



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

6ft3"


----------



## BigBarney (May 6, 2014)

6ft 4"


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

5'8" here, one of the shortest at my gym lol.


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1 (Jun 16, 2010)

6ft 1"


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Blood&Sweat said:


> 6ft 1"


If that's you in your avatar, you're not being completely honest.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I really doubt the size of height has anything to do with putting on muscle


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Blood&Sweat said:


> 6ft 1"


I don't believe you. I would say your almost 1 foot


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Prodiver said:


> Your mate's wrong - smaller guys have to put on proportionally less muscle volume to look big, so they look bigger sooner... :thumb:
> 
> I'm 6 ft BTW and effectively 137 kg/300 lbs.


Where did you get the terminator leg mate?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Where did you get the terminator leg mate?


Nhs at a guess


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Nhs at a guess


****ing military coming back home and abusing our nhs :lol:

Only joking prodiver


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

6'2''. Dat perfect tall-but-not-too-tall height that moisturises fannies everywhere


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

6'1"


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1 (Jun 16, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> If that's you in your avatar, you're not being completely honest.


That was me pre cycle


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

6,6


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

.... who are the 2 midgets?! :lol:


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Kristina said:


> .... who are the 2 midgets?! :lol:


we prefer the term little people actually :tongue:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

What height is midget ? When are you not just short and become a real life midget ?


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

im 6ft3 !! my mate is 6ft8 and 23 stone makes me look reet small the [email protected]


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Smitch said:


> It would be interesting to see how tall everyone on here is. You can see the build of a lot of us on here from our avatars but you can never tell how tall people are from them!
> 
> I'm 5ft 9 and my training partner is 6ft 4. He reckons its easier for us smaller guys to put on muscle as we have a shorter distance to move the weight.
> 
> Thoughts? :confused1:


I agree with your training partner to a certain extent because I'm 6ft 1 and my training partner is 5ft 7, I don't think its easier to put on muscle or anything to do with how far you move the weight although because of that I find shorter people get deadlift and squat form better to start with.

I just think 5lb of muscle looks like a lot more on a shorter person that's all if you arm is half the length you only need half the muscle to fill it up. On the flip side the genetic potential is more on a person with a bigger frame so swings and roundabouts.

Some people have wide frames who are short and some people have narrow frames who are tall so not always height related. I'm fairly tall with wide frame so took me ages to fill up my frame compared to my training partner who is short with narrow frame but now I have lot more room to carry on filling and he is nearly full at 2 stone less than me.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

dj case said:


> im 6ft3 !! my mate is 6ft8 and 23 stone makes me look reet small the [email protected]


Hows the weather up there? Give my regards to the clouds!


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

6ft 1. My mate is shorter and he weighs a good 10kg lighter than me and looks so much bigger. He is 5ft 9.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

It's not just about height.. you need to consider things like having small joints etc


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

5ft 7inches here, big joints, wide frame.

You would think that would be a blessing however I have good genetics for back and chest. So even though I train back and chest less than everything else it still develops faster, so my upper body looks big and my limbs look small, look like I don't train legs even though I obliterate them every Sunday.

Get comments on my legs all the time :'(


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> 5ft 7inches here, big joints, wide frame.
> 
> You would think that would be a blessing however I have good genetics for back and chest. So even though I train back and chest less than everything else it still develops faster, so my upper body looks big and my limbs look small, look like I don't train legs even though I obliterate them every Sunday.
> 
> Get comments on my legs all the time :'(


iirc smaller joints are better for bodybuilding from an aesthetic point of view as you can look a lot bigger than you actually weigh


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

zyphy said:


> iirc smaller joints are better for bodybuilding from an aesthetic point of view as you can look a lot bigger than you actually weigh


Well I presume I have large joints on the basis of the fingers round wrist method, maaybe I have short midget fingers..... Waist is small I know that much, where is my damn tape measure!


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

zyphy said:


> iirc smaller joints are better for bodybuilding from an aesthetic point of view as you can look a lot bigger than you actually weigh


Well turns out I have a small frame apparently, 5.25 inch wrist. Must have midget fingers!


----------



## nirvine88 (Mar 19, 2015)

6ft 5 of hardgaining nightmare!


----------

